# NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

Read more online at WWW.ECSTUNING.COMhttp://www.ecstuning.com/stage/edpd...=&category=Braking&subcategory=ECS OE 2 Piece

Our new tru-float rotor/hat design reduces unsprung/rotational mass by nearly 25%. This means shorter stopping distances and better suspension control. 
All ECS tru-float rotors feature a curved vane design rotor for superior cooling. This means the rotor is capable of absorbing for braking energy and dissipating quickly for fadeless performance. 
Rotors are available in Slotted/Cross-drilled and slotted only. All steel hardware is cadmium platted (including the rotor) and the light weight aluminum hat is finished with a hard black annodization.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors ([email protected])*

Very Cool (no pun intended). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Any chance you will offer these in the 12.3" ECS Stage 2 (Porsche Boxter Caliper) upgrade kit for us 11.3" MK III VR6ers?*



_Modified by briang at 1:05 PM 11-26-2003_


----------



## Eldorado56 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors (briang)*

In stock sizes? What car comes stock with a 12.3 inch rotor. certainly not my rabbit. and thats way bigger than anything i would use that is larger than stock. would you be willing to sell a set of the inner pieces by them selves?


----------



## DasRaven (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors ([email protected])*

Victory is mine! Finally the wait is over. Thanks ECS.

_Quote »_In stock sizes? What car comes stock with a 12.3 inch rotor

Well maybe not the Rabbit, but the Audi TT, S3 and VW 337/20th all come with
12.3" front rotors. Thus the "TT" in the thread title.
Just as a point of comparison:
oem 11.3 = 16.5#
oem 12.3 = 17.5#
ecs 13.1 = 14.0#
ecs 12.3 = 13.5#
Now how about a 2-piece 10.1" vented rear kit to match?











_Modified by DasRaven at 6:10 AM 11-25-2003_


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors (DasRaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasRaven* »_Now how about a 2-piece 10.1" vented rear kit to match?










This would be nice. Especially for the MK III (selfish plug)...


----------



## BK Industries (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors (DasRaven)*

"Now how about a 2-piece 10.1" vented rear kit to match?"
Ditto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors (BoneKrusher)*

We will be releasing a 12.1" rear vented kit shortly as well. (simillar to the 337 rear vented kit that is out now)


----------



## BK Industries (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors ([email protected])*

Why have 12.1" rear brakes in a FWD? almost same size as fronts








I hope ECS will also create the 10.1" rear lightweights


----------



## AbqVR6 (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors ([email protected])*

so.......is this a stock replacement for just the Audi TT? Or can this replace MRK 4 rotors without modifications?
It sounds like it is just for the TT, but since I am contemplating on purchasing the TT kit, i was thinking this would be a cheaper alternative.
thanks for your help,
Max


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors (AbqVR6)*

This is a 12.3" TT/20AE/337 Replica Rotor. Many people either own a 20AE/337 or are running TT brakes on the front of their MKIV (which only requires changing to a TT carrier, using the stock caliper) so this is a great upgrade for many of those people. No it will not work on a MKIV directly unless you are already using a TT carrier.
paul


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors ([email protected])*

Mine are on the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Y2KVR6GTI (Aug 16, 1999)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors ([email protected])*

Will ECS carry a TT Caliper Carrier and TT 2Pc Rotor Package for upgrading the MkIV (non 20AE/337)?


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors (Y2KVR6GTI)*

Thank you God!!! I'm calling in my order tomorrow. 
I know it may be a bit much to ask, but is there any chance of a 2 piece 10.1" for the rear? If not, no big loss. Just wondering if it was a possibility.
Thank you ECS for finally coming through with these!


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors (Crash6)*

Ouch, $429.00 a pair. Plus carriers at $120.00 each. That will be close to $700.00 when all is said and done. Thats with no pads, no lines, etc. Only $250.00 more for the four piston Porsche kit that comes with a lot more. Or $300.00 more for a complete Brembo kit that also comes with larger (all be it a single piece) rotor.
I've been a very big supporter of getting these 2 piece units out for over a year now and I want them so bad I can taste them, but the price is going to force me to wait unti after Christmas if at all. Sorry.


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors (Crash6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crash6* »_Ouch, $429.00 a pair. 

$429._95_ a pair. Yeah, these are a bit more pricey than what I had expected. What makes them so expensive? How much are the replacement rings?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors (QuickGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickGLX* »_
$429._95_ a pair. Yeah, these are a bit more pricey than what I had expected. What makes them so expensive? How much are the replacement rings? 

Follow the link: http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...Piece
Rings are 139 each.


----------



## -Shaun (Aug 29, 2003)

Those rotors are hot! I'll be ordering them soon hopefully...if my roommate gets a job and pays his damn rent!
On a side note, I got the APR turboback from Jack @ ECS Tuning and it kicks @$$!


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: (-Shaun)*

Got mine in,







they are sweet...installing them now


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: (9VW23yrs)*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (9VW23yrs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9VW23yrs* »_Got mine in,







they are sweet...installing them now

they look good!


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors ([email protected])*

Will they fit a MK3 VR6?


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors (vr6gtispeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6gtispeed* »_Will they fit a MK3 VR6?

Not stock. You got 15" rims on and smaller discs. Need to upgrade to TTs and get bigger wheels.


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors (dcomiskey)*

I do have bigger wheels. ABT A11 wheels


----------



## RUFASTR (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (9VW23yrs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9VW23yrs* »_









Good choice in brakes, wheels (SSR's) and tires (PZero Nero's I believe??)


----------



## jensht (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (RUFASTR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RUFASTR* »_
Good choice in brakes, wheels (SSR's) and tires (PZero Nero's I believe??)

Yes indeed, he does have a good choice in tires (same as mine







)


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (jensht)*

Just to make this clear to myself, these are a direct replacement for the 337 rotors and are slotted/drilled AND weigh less???
Just wanting to see, I'm interested.


----------



## DasRaven (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_Just to make this clear to myself, these are a direct replacement for the 337 rotors and are slotted/drilled AND weigh less???
Just wanting to see, I'm interested.

Yes. Yes. Yes. Don't forget that they are cad plated also.


----------



## BK Industries (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors ([email protected])*

When are the rears (lightweights) going to be available?


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: (jensht)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jensht* »_
Quote, originally posted by RUFASTR » 
Good choice in brakes, wheels (SSR's) and tires (PZero Nero's I believe??) 
Yes indeed, he does have a good choice in tires (same as mine







)


PZero Neros Rock!


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors ([email protected])*

Are there any curved-vane 1-piece rotors available? If so, what sizes, etc.?


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (9VW23yrs)*

9VW23yrs (Jorge),
That rotor seems to be on the wrong side of the car as far as the gas slots go. If curved-vane too, that might be a problem.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (o2bad455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o2bad455* »_9VW23yrs (Jorge),
That rotor seems to be on the wrong side of the car as far as the gas slots go. If curved-vane too, that might be a problem.

Dude, what are you smoking? Those are on correctly.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

Disagree. Jorges picture without caliper is LEFT front and picture with caliper is RIGHT front. As the RF rotor rotates clockwise, the slots will force the brake dust towards the center of the rotor instead of the edge. Is there something I'm missing? For reference, check out page 145 of Fred Puhn's Brake Handbook (HPBooks), showing the proper fitment of a slotted and curved-vane rotor on the LEFT side of a race car.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (o2bad455)*

Checked page 145 and yes Fred does say they should be the other way around? 
This would be ineffective for cooling though. As the rotor rotates you want the vanes to angle towards the rotation to scoop fresh air in and if the rotor is turning clockwise the vanes are now angled away from the rotation and air will only skim over the top of the rotor.
Stoptech also mounts their rotors like Jorge has his?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: ('89gli)*

the vanes do not scoop air from the outside of the rotor towards the center. They draw air from the center out....


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors ([email protected])*

i have not installed my tt brake upgrade and im using DE calipers but im not sure what pads to use. yes im a dumb a** for asking because im sure everyone on here knows this but i am just not sure. so do i use tt pads or DE pads? BTW...these rotors are quite nice.....thanks for the help -rick


----------



## scottb15 (Jun 14, 2002)

I would soooo get them if you made them for 280mm MK3 VR6 cars. 
I mean like in one second right now. If you have them within the next month you will have a sell.
But I'm guessing you will not.







no love for the mk3 with stock 15" wheels (!!which rock!!)


_Modified by scottb15 at 6:33 AM 3-8-2004_


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: ('89gli)*









notice the directional arrow at the top of the rotor side view...


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: ('89gli)*


_Quote »_Checked page 145 and yes Fred does say they should be the other way around? 
This would be ineffective for cooling though. As the rotor rotates you want the vanes to angle towards the rotation to scoop fresh air in and if the rotor is turning clockwise the vanes are now angled away from the rotation and air will only skim over the top of the rotor.
Stoptech also mounts their rotors like Jorge has his? 

Good catch!
Stoptech slots the rotors opposite cooling vane direction
I swapped them around when I realized ECS slotted the disc the same direction of the vanes. Furtunately I had done only one...did not re-take the pics


----------



## widened_mudwings (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (9VW23yrs)*

ECS... 
What about a 2-piece replica of the 12.3" A8 rotor? Same dimensions as the TT but with different hat offset. For use on a G60 Boxter based kit using 5 x 100...


----------



## BBMW (Dec 11, 2001)

*Vs Stock OEM*

Paul,
How much do your new rotors weigh vs the stock A4 (288mm ?) rotors? Can I make up the weight difference between the stock and TT size rotors by using your rotors?


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (widened_mudwings)*


_Quote, originally posted by *widened_mudwings* »_ECS... 
What about a 2-piece replica of the 12.3" A8 rotor? Same dimensions as the TT but with different hat offset. For use on a G60 Boxter based kit using 5 x 100...

That would be nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

will these fit under 16" wheels? montreal IIs


----------



## roi (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: NOW AVAIABLE - ECS TT Light Weight Replica TT 2 Piece Rotors ([email protected])*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

